# Centrial Air not cooling upstairs.



## mrtech (May 27, 2007)

You are amoung the list of thousands of people with two story homes that have the same problem. It is never a good idea to have one system in a two story home. Heat goes up just as always.
Some people have been able to do just what you mentioned, installing a return upstairs and this satisfied the problem (somewhat) yet others have seen little difference. *A 4" duct won't work- too small.
It is advised at least, that zoning dampers be installed in the duct system, but in your case with existing duct, that might be too work intensive and the duct layout may not allow it. *A good contractor who can see your duct can advise you on this.
A return upstairs would need to be the same size as the main one downstairs with free space, and the downstairs return closed enough to allow the upper return proper circulation.
It would be worth your trouble to get with a knowledgable contractor to help you with this.
The insulation in the attics and spaces should be inspected as well.


----------



## OG Style (May 30, 2007)

Is there any cheep fix to help cool the room down a little. The other upstairs room stays cool even with the vent and door closed. And there is no return in it.


----------



## joe beer (May 23, 2007)

*plugs*

i had great success in a town home that i rented.. open the vents in upstairs all of the way and close, using tape on the back side of, vents in all lower vents so that as little air comes out of these as possible. if you own the home trim about 1/4 to 1/2 inch off the bottom of the doors in bed rooms. or as in my case always keep those doors open. heat will always travel up so youll be cooling it as the cool air goes down the house will be more comfy! please be aware this is a temporary fix and should not be done forever as your system will be working harder to push that air up hill. a new return is best as far as i understand the flow of fluids (air)

good luck


----------

